# Coding question??



## jrmca1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Could some one please tell me what the ICD9 code is for: Tortuousity of the thoracic aorta. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## preserene (Nov 24, 2010)

Tortuosity is otherwise classed as Kinking. So when we look for kinking of artery, in the index, it shows as KINKING, artery 447.1 though in the tabular it says stricture


----------



## Mojo (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi:

To locate this code, look in the index under Torsion, aorta, acquired 447.1.


----------



## jrmca1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

